# gheenoe repair help



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You have two seperate issues to tackle. 
1) Transom - that indentation came about because the wood either is wet or it dried out and shrunk leaving a small gap between the glass and wood. You have two options a: tear it apart and rebuild it or b: check out the transom to make sure it is sound and leave it alone until it needs rebuilding.
2) Chips - the easy way is to sand the edges so they bevel inward toward the center. Tint some epoxy and fill it in, sand and done. For tint you want to use pigment. Pigment is found at the bottom of the small testors paint bottles. Buy the color and pour off the clear liquid off the top and then you will be left with the pigment. Buy a bottle that is completely seperated and don't shake it up. Flat army green looks like a good match and when in epoxy t will have about the same gloss. Once you sand it you may have to polish the area up a bit. The other way is a lot more work.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok. I understand the chips I can handle that.

The transom itself seems pretty solid. That crack seems to be from somebody cranking down to much when putting a motor on. I'm going to need to fix that to put a motor on and it be secure. I'm guessing a regular fiberglass patch job will work? Will that make it strong enough to clamp a motor there?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> I'm going to need to fix that to put a motor on and it be secure.


Not necessarily. If the transom is solid then put on the motor, clamp it down, then BOLT it on as the proper way to secure it!



> I'm guessing a regular fiberglass patch job will work


Nope. Simply putting glass over a spot like that will break right off when you clamp down the motor. More too it than that.



> Will that make it strong enough to clamp a motor there?


Read comment above.

If you take a screwdriver handle and tap all over the transom it should sound solid. If you find a spot that sounds different or hollow then that is a problem and would need attention depending on the size of the area.

Looking at the pic again I see a crack at 6 o'clock. That says the wood is shot. Since the clamp is so close to the top focus your exploration below the step - if that is solid then bolt on the motor (using a spanner bar) and use it for a couple years before it rots away and then fix it.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. That's what I was looking for. Now I need to google spanner bar


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.thmarine.com/products/Ou...-Transom-Support-Plates/Transom-Support-Plate

Just a piece of aluminum to spread the pressure of the bolts.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

> http://www.thmarine.com/products/Ou...-Transom-Support-Plates/Transom-Support-Plate
> 
> Just a piece of aluminum to spread the pressure of the bolts.


Thanks just ordered one


----------

